# Off to Ukraine



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Well done, and the perfect gift! The poor children caught up in this awful war need something to hug!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


They are so cute and I’m sure the young ones will find they give great comfort. Such a kind gesture on your part. Jen.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

We had to keep them small, she is going to put them in her suitcase. We will be giving her as many as she can take. Wish we could do more but shipping costs from Florida are ridiculous.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I am sure these cuddly toys will bring great comfort to whoever is lucky enough to receive them.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a wonderful thing to do. Bless her and you as well as those helping.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

They will make some children very happy…….Bless you!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are really cute and I'm sure they will be much appreciated.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


Very cute! Lovely work


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


Lovely little dolls and what a good thing to do.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

They look so soft and cuddly!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Super cute ! Thanks for helping the kiddo's.
Such a SAD time for them tight now. All I can do is PRAY for all of them.
Seeing them on the news breaks my heart. They should be in their home eating Cheerios and playing with their Mom and Dad... not fleeing for their lives.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is so kind and thoughtful. Your toys are adorable and sure to bring comfort to some children.


----------



## pattibe45 (9 mo ago)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


Wonderful. So sad what is going on over there


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

What appealing little dolls. Sue to bring a smile.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Cute toys.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


They're darling!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord protect you and all those who are helping the refugees. One of the pastors from our retirement community is serving in Poland this week as a dental assistant volunteer. Please keep Lisa H. in your prayers too.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So cute and sure to bring comfort and smiles.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

flpat said:


> One of the members of our Needlecraft club is heading over to Poland to help with the refugee children. She asked for some knitted toys to bring along...here is my contribution all ready to go
> View attachment 1229627


Great work for such a good cause. I hope they bring contentment to some little ones.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

My Grandson is 4.5 and still has his favourite cuddly/comfort toys. I am sure the young refugee children in Poland will find comfort when it is needed most from the gorgeous little toys your friend is taking with her.


----------

